# Building a Paracord Belt



## MACHINST (Jul 14, 2005)

Cant wait to see info on this,should be just the ticket for a just incase thing


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, you never know when you need a rope, and to go along with that, they look great.


----------



## Fletch Helical (Jul 20, 2004)

Chances are you can find it here http://www.stormdrane.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ross R (Mar 30, 2006)

*Belt*

I'm making the *Paracord Survival / Rescue Belt *on the above listed website (Storm???) Just scroll down the right hand side and you will find it.

I'm about a third of the way done - actually is a pretty good looking belt.

The theory is you can get the cord out very rapidly on this belt - no undoing knots etc to get to the cord.

Great project - I'll be wearing mine when hunting, camping, canoeing etc.

Good Luck


----------



## EDoubleNickels (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm in! I would like to build one around a simple nylon strap belt. Does anyone have a link on how to do something like that? Thanks!


----------



## smoking x (Jan 17, 2010)

Ross R said:


> I'm making the *Paracord Survival / Rescue Belt *on the above listed website (Storm???) Just scroll down the right hand side and you will find it.
> 
> I'm about a third of the way done - actually is a pretty good looking belt.
> 
> ...


Question for you. Where did you find the plastic clips and lanyard stops that you have in the photos. The only places I found are wholesalers.
AWESOME PAGE YOU HAVE TOO!

Thanks!


----------



## Ross R (Mar 30, 2006)

*Not Sure*

It's not my page if that is what you meant. I was just using the idea. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## EDoubleNickels (Nov 17, 2009)

So, seems pretty easy. Just do a cobra weave around an existing nylon belt, right? Is is fair to assume 1' of paracord per 1" of belt length, give-or-take? My only other question is where can I buy paracord cheap and get it here by the weekend? Thanks all!

Rob


----------



## hoefj (Dec 10, 2008)

ebay has a lot of it. 100' for $10. anyone know where to get a buckle???


----------



## TedBoezaart (Jun 5, 2006)

Also try Supplycaptain.com. I've heard that some of the stuff on E-Bay is not the real deal... cheaper grade. Supplycaptain also has the buckles, if I remember correctly. Phenomenal service!


----------



## EDoubleNickels (Nov 17, 2009)

Cabelas has 1000 ft for $60. But only one color. Anyone have a source for camo 550 paracord that is similarly priced? Looked on ebay, just looking for opinions on what else is out there. Thanks.


----------



## TedBoezaart (Jun 5, 2006)

Check out this link:
http://www.supplycaptain.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=19
$45 for 1000'... lots of colors.


----------



## EDoubleNickels (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks Ted. Just what I was looking for.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

ac777 said:


> Anyone have any info on how to? Id like to make a paracord belt, and have my own custom belt buckle attached to it, Anyone know how to braid them? thanks


Here are some pictures of the one I did. I got the peuter belt buckle off of e-bay for $20. From the tip of the belt buckle to the end of the belt is 40 1/2". I used three 76" white strands, and two 190" strands (one black the other blue). I wrote down the measurements when I made it but I think I might have went a little over board lol. It took me like 5 hours so when you spend this much time braiding you don't want to start out without enough cord!! For the belt loops, I cut some 1 1/2" white pieces, bunrned the ends, and put them into the braids. I've never had a problem with the hook holding. The only complaint I have with it is that I can't change the belt buckle (not that I want to  ) so the only way to get the buckle off is to cut the strings and trash the belt. -Chris


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

bowhunterprime said:


> Here are some pictures of the one I did. I got the peuter belt buckle off of e-bay for $20. From the tip of the belt buckle to the end of the belt is 40 1/2". I used three 76" white strands, and two 190" strands (one black the other blue). I wrote down the measurements when I made it but I think I might have went a little over board lol. It took me like 5 hours so when you spend this much time braiding you don't want to start out without enough cord!! For the belt loops, I cut some 1 1/2" white pieces, bunrned the ends, and put them into the braids. I've never had a problem with the hook holding. The only complaint I have with it is that I can't change the belt buckle (not that I want to  ) so the only way to get the buckle off is to cut the strings and trash the belt. -Chris



Looks really nice, Is it just the picture, or is it really thin?


----------



## jakedesnake048 (Feb 5, 2009)

*hmmm*

i made a badass 3" wide dog collar / leash for my pitbull. i put a lot of time into it by braiding 3 lines, then taking 3 of those 3 braided lines and braiding those together. i made 4 of those sections and then laced them all together. i'll try to find pics but i dont know where they are at the moment


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

ac777 said:


> Looks really nice, Is it just the picture, or is it really thin?


It's not really thin, it's about 3/4" wide and about 1/2" thick. But I braided it tight so it feels like it's indestructable. It's got six strands in the core.


----------



## smoking x (Jan 17, 2010)

Supply Captain is great. I submitted my order last night for a bunch of para cord. I looked for buckles at Supply Captain but no luck. They had pretty much any color 100' foot piece of para cord for $7. The 1000' is $45ish I think. Shipping is reasonable too. They have a President's Day special too....if you spend over $75 bucks you get 20% off. The code was ABE20.


----------



## EDoubleNickels (Nov 17, 2009)

I was all set to check out, then I saw $18 for shipping. Ouch.


----------



## united by chaos (Feb 7, 2010)

Youtube has a good selection of paracord videos...I made a bow sling and i think it looks great.


----------



## EDoubleNickels (Nov 17, 2009)

Bit the bullet and ordered 1100 ft from supplycaptain. President's Day coupon offset the shipping charges. Now...does anyone know where to buy 1" nylon/canvas straps (belts) with d-rings attached on the cheap?

I am thinking these will make pretty cool gifts for my hunting buddies.


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

Got the paracord today, going to have the GF give it a go for me. Ill let ya'll know how it turns out.


----------



## EDoubleNickels (Nov 17, 2009)

Me too. Also scored some nylon straps and d-rings and had a friend sew them in (cost ~$5 per). I will give it a whirl and post an update when I get em done.


----------



## Ross R (Mar 30, 2006)

*Jig*

Pics of a jig I made to make weaving the paracord survival belt easier. Have my first belt "in progress". Seems to be turning out.


----------



## EDoubleNickels (Nov 17, 2009)

That is a good idea. I have much smaller ambitions. I am simply taking nylon strap belts and cobra-weaving paracord around them. They have less cord, but take very little time. And I would have the nylon belt with d-rings at my disposal if I were ever in a survival situation (which is highly unlikely in my case, since I do about 90% of my hunting in my back yard:smile.


----------

